# Pequeño amplificador + altavoces



## ghomeztown (Mar 30, 2006)

Bien. Ok, 

A ver, me gustaria hacer una tormenta de ideas con este hilo para escuchar vuestras propuestas para una cosa que quiero hacer cuanto que tenga tiempo.

Quiero hacer un pequeño sistema de altavoces para mi reproductor de mp3. Osea, preciso un pequeño amplificador y un par de altavoces.

Esta idea todavia no la he investigado demasiado, ya he dicho que no tengo mucho tiempo, pero me gustaria saber por donde me ando para empezar el mini proyecto en unos dias.

Se que los venden ya hechos, pero eso no tiene demasiada gracia.

¿que me recomendais?

Un saludo. 

Gracias


----------



## pepepuerto (Abr 3, 2006)

Hola , tu mismo dices lo que necesitas ,un amplificador y unos altavoces ,por la red tienes todo, sabiendo la potencia, suerte un saludo


----------



## naugul (Abr 19, 2006)

yo estoy en lo mismo, quiero conectar mis dos parlantes de computadora que tengo, a los cuales le saque el amplificador que tenia q se conectaba a 220 para hacerme uno yo, los parlantes son de 3w 4ohm, aunque los medi y el tester indica 2ohm... algo raro, pero bue, saben de un amplificador stereo de 3w por canal, que se pueda alimentar con algo asi como o 6v (de cuatro pilas AA) o 9v de una bateria de las comunes?? y que no consuma mucho...
bue, muchas gracias!


----------



## pepepuerto (Abr 22, 2006)

Hola Naugul y demas, no es raro que te marque menos ohm, estas midiendo la resistencia de la bobina movil,no la impedancia,las baterias te van a durar poco, con esa potencia,suerte un saludo


----------



## shocky (Abr 23, 2006)

Hola naugul, como dice pepepuerto lo que dice el parlante es la impedancia del mismo con una señal de un 1khz, con el tester solo mides resistencia de la bobina pero con continua. Respecto a el amplificador de la computadora, seguro que tenia un transformador es imposible que funcione derectamente con 220V de linea. Fijate de cuanto es el transformador, seguro qeu es de 6 o 9v. Y te va a ser muy util solo deves cacarle el transformador y el puente rectificador y alimentar la placa con la tension de continua adecuada.
Suerte. Y Saludos.


----------



## juanjaem (May 14, 2006)

No te aconsejo que lo alimentes a pilas, porque por mucho ke gaste poco, no ivas a ganar para pilas. Lo mejor es que prueves con una bateria pequeña de moto, o algo por el estilo (si puede ser que pese poco) pero ke dure bastante mas. Y con los 12 voltios ke da una bateria de moto, puedes alimentar amplificador hechos por ejemplo con un TDA2003 (vale 1'5 €), que es muy simple.( http://eu.st.com/stonline/books/pdf/docs/1449.pdf ).

tambien esta el amplificador operacional muy barato TDA2822 que se alimenta desde 3 hasta 15 voltios (segun como lo alimentes, dara mas o menos potencia, a 9 voltios 1.3watt).

en fin adios


----------



## Leonardo G. (May 14, 2006)

Hola, soy nuevo en este grupo.   Me agrada saber que hay gente creativa e interesada. Quiero responder a la pregunta inicial. ¿Cómo conectar un amplificador a unas bocinas? Pues creo saber. El diagrama que adjunto a este mensaje muestra como hacerlo. Está diseñado para audífonos en modo estereo. Espero que les sirva. Si alguien tiene un diagrama màs sencillo me gustaría saberlo. Hasta pronto.


----------



## hipatetik (Nov 20, 2008)

Para lo que queres hacer se puede usar TDA2822, es barato, pequeño, pocos componentes y anda muy bien para aplicaciones sencillas. Creo que hay una verison minidip que anda con bajo voltaje (1,5V, creo...) nos vemoss


----------



## franko1819 (Feb 1, 2009)

fijate si este te sirve a mi me dio buenos resultados


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 13, 2009)

Hola amigos, uso este post para no abrir uno nuevo.

vengo con la intensión de dejar mi nuevo pcb de un equipo para moto o auto.

consta de un KA22233 de Samsung, el cual es un preamplificador ecualizador de 3 bandas stereo.
y un TD2005 el cual es un amplificador de unos 10+10 watts reales de potencia.

el sonido ingresa en el KA, se preamplifica, se ecualiza graves, medios y agudos, y va al TDA.

dejo el pcb y el lado de componentes, tambien el esquema.

 saludos.


----------



## peruanito2088 (Feb 24, 2009)

dj draco esta interesante tu esquema dime esta en correcto funcionamiento para poderlo construir dime ese esquema es con tres bandas por veo un ponteciometro puede resultar para conectar un mp3.. a un carro..es decir con un voltaje de 12V DC..espero que me facilites la información para poder contruirla..sin ningun problema..en este link que te voy a dejar hay un curioso amplificador..

http://www.maxmax.es/epages/61552738.sf/es_ES/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61552738/Products/fbx_p7083


----------



## transistor_pnp (Oct 5, 2009)

me intereso el TDA  2822 ,, alguien sabe cuanto cuesta?


----------



## joel octavio (Abr 28, 2010)

ola a todos, *Y*o realice el esquema de franko1819 tal *Y* como esta el esquema pero use como fuente dos baterias en serie de celular cada una de 3.6 voltios osea 7.2v como fuente me funciona bien *Y*o lo uso para mi cel lg viewty como tiene bajo volumen por eso es que realice este mini amplificador..el problema que tengo es que con las baterias de cel puestas en serie como *Y*a mencione solo me duran 2 a 3 horas como maximo. y eso q*UE* las cargo bien cada una 2 a 3 horas..pero me dura poco tiempo en funcionamiento. estaba pensando usar 6 pilas de camara cada pila es de 1.2v como todos sabran (4 puestas en serie y 2 en paralelo) de esta forma me da 6 voltios exactos cada pila menciona que da de corriente *POR* hora 2 mil miliamperios, me sucedera lo que me paso con las baterias de cel? *QU*iero al menos que me dure todo un dia...otra cosa las baterias que use de cel una es de lithium para motorola y la otra es una bateria de polymer (china) tiene que ver en algo por lo que me sucede que solo me duran dos a tres horas en funcionamiento?  agradeceria de antemano su ayuda



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Estás en un foro técnico. No escribas como un ignorante acá.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 28, 2010)

joel octavio dijo:


> cada pila es de 1.2v como todos sabran (4 puestas en serie y 2 en paralelo) de esta forma me da 6 voltios exactos...


¿Y por qué la sexta en paralelo con la quinta pila?
No cumple ninguna función así configurado, podrías sacarla sin que eso afecte en nada el funcionamiento.


joel octavio dijo:


> ...cada pila menciona que da de corriente *POR* hora 2 mil miliamperios...


¿Y eso qué significa?
2000mAh no significa que por cada hora de funcionamiento puede entregar 2000mA... 
Reitero la pregunta: ¿Qué quieren decir los mAh de una batería? (cuando puedas contestarme eso no necesitás mucha más ayuda para entender dónde está el problema)


joel octavio dijo:


> *QU*iero al menos que me dure todo un dia...


Ponete a hacer las cuentas de cuánta corriente necesitás y de cuántos mAh tendría que ser la batería (esto lo podés hacer después de contestar qué quiere decir mAh).
Hecho ese cálculo verás qué batería necesitás para lograr eso.


joel octavio dijo:


> ...tiene que ver en algo por lo que me sucede que solo me duran dos a tres horas en funcionamiento?


De nuevo, ¿qué son los mAh?


Saludos


----------



## mufo (May 9, 2010)

cacho el link que puso "peruanito2088" me parece increible, de hecho hasta ganas de hacer un juguete asi.... dice que es de 5W y funciona con USB o 3 pilas. he buscado en el foro amplificadores pequeñitos a transistores (cosas simples) y encontre este (foto) pero dicen que no amplifica nada asique no se cual usar, alguna ayuda?
pd: lo importante es que igual tire algo asi como entre 2W y 5W... para que se sienta


----------



## rudyloco (Jun 24, 2010)

holas brothers decirles que el tda2822m funciona bien aca les dejo el data sheet
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/150/326238_DS.pdf


----------



## torquer (Sep 25, 2010)

juanjaem dijo:


> No te aconsejo que lo alimentes a pilas, porque por mucho ke gaste poco, no ivas a ganar para pilas. Lo mejor es que prueves con una bateria pequeña de moto, o algo por el estilo (si puede ser que pese poco) pero ke dure bastante mas. Y con los 12 voltios ke da una bateria de moto, puedes alimentar amplificador hechos por ejemplo con un TDA2003 (vale 1'5 €), que es muy simple.( http://eu.st.com/stonline/books/pdf/docs/1449.pdf ).
> 
> tambien esta el amplificador operacional muy barato TDA2822 que se alimenta desde 3 hasta 15 voltios (segun como lo alimentes, dara mas o menos potencia, a 9 voltios 1.3watt).
> 
> en fin adios



tengo una pregunta  sabes como son cada uno de los capacitores en el amplificador  de 9v de 10w, tda2003 osea me refiero a sin a algunos son cerámicos y como son haber, si me pueden mandar una foto de ellos o algo así . lo que pasa es que cuando le subo el volumen casi al final se distorsiona feo aunque lo use con baterías o con una fuente de 3Amperios y no se si es por los capacitores o que....                        " saludos"


----------



## elneroo (Nov 26, 2010)

hola DJ DRACO  como estas esta muy intersante el amplificador y el preampl. sabes disculpa la molestia pero el pcb que dejas no se aprecia muy tu crees q*UE* podrias adjuntar fotos o si derrepente as mejora el pcb o mostrar uno mejor gracias de verdad y funciona no?...........


----------



## stalker94 (Dic 8, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-8w-paso-paso-48027/

mira yo hise este aporte el sistema anda genial y si tenes un poco de habilidad en la  electronica vas a poder achicarlo a la mitad 

el aparatito funciona con 12v yo lo ise andar con esas pilas de 12v 27 amp pero 27 amper son demaciado y se colgava pero si pudieses encontrar la forma de disminuir el amperaje andaria super cool


----------

